# My mouse randomly disconnects and then reconnects



## FriendlyFire (Oct 4, 2009)

My USB mouse (SteelSeries IKARI Laser) keeps randomly disconnecting for 2 seconds and then reconnects. My entire computer freezes for a split second during the disconnect and reconnect phase. I cannot use my mouse when it is disconnected at all, until it is reconnected. All that happens is that I hear the Windows bing sound, indicating that a USB device has been removed, and then I heard another sound indicating a USB device has been inserted. The disconnects occur at random intervals. Sometimes 30 minutes, sometimes 1 minute.

This randomly started happening today after I restarted my PC. I have no viruses or malware on my PC. I reinstalled the drivers, and no help. This problem is very persisting. Please, any help will be appreciated, as I have never seen a problem such as this before.

Note: there's a light on my mouse that remains on at all times even when my mouse disconnects and is incapable of moving. This means that there is still power going to the mouse, and it is not a USB socket problem.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try a different USB port.

If that doesn't work, try removing/deleting all of the USB controllers from Device Manager and reboot.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

In Device Manager under Universal Serial Bus Controllers, right click each USB Root Hub and click Properties, then click Power Management and see if the box "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" is checked. If so, click to remove the tick and click OK. Do this for all of them.


----------

